

Infinitely Beta has launched paisa.com - uses Clojure and Python - kumarshantanu
http://www.paisa.com/

======
zaph0d
Tech. co-founder of Paisa.com here. This is a bit earlier than we expected :)
I was going to post it on HN myself a couple of days later.

Anyway, I would be happy to answer questions and resolve issues. Thanks!

~~~
neeleshs
Interesting from a technical standpoint, but how is it different from/better
than, say, google finance?

~~~
zaph0d
May be right now it isn't. But we are going to roll out some interesting
features soon. Also, I think we care about usability more than most Indian
finance sites.

~~~
neeleshs
Indeed. This is more usable and uncluttered than the other Indian finance
sites like moneycontrol and the like.

------
knipknap
I think you could make it clearer as to what the site is about. "Stop
guessing, make informed decisions" - how are you going to help me do that? Is
it just another way to look at charts? Can you explain why it is better than
Google Charts, or Yahoo?

I would also worry about reliability and how up to date the data is. A page
that addresses such concerns would be one of the first things I am looking
for.

~~~
zaph0d
I agree, that part is slightly half-baked. We are working on the "tour" part
of the site.

We are taking data from a reputed provider (as mentioned on paisa.com/terms/).

------
kjha
Great looking website. Hopeful that you guys will be rolling out ideas beyond
the decent price-portfolio offered by moneycontrol in India.

~~~
zaph0d
Thanks. Indeed, we have plans to go beyond just a stocks research/portfolio
site. Please stay tuned :)

------
ivenkys
Very nice site , quite fast.

One question - Is it a policy not to have the BSE or NSE not there, i could
not find them under Asia.

My thinking is i would come to a site called Paisa.com looking for insights
into the Indian markets - may be thats not the focus.

~~~
zaph0d
Paisa.com is geared towards the Indian stock markets. BSE/NSE prices/stats are
all available. For the current status, take a look at the chart on top right
corner.

The Asia dropdown shows other markets in Asia since it's in the world markets
section.

------
junky
zaph0d - Is this the same team that launched the google calendar - twitter
integration a year ago ( <http://imnotspacy.com/> ) ? What happened to that
idea ?

~~~
zaph0d
Yes, it's the same team. Imnotspacy was done just as a weekend hack. We didn't
think we were providing much value, so we killed it.

------
vijayr
killer domain name :)

And the site looks nice too. Good luck.

~~~
anupj
I agree. The site looks chic :). Please don't spoil it by adding 'ugly' Google
ads banner. Even if you do, please add it in a non-obtrusive manner (which is
as easy as solving P=NP? challenge).

~~~
zaph0d
We are not going to put any ads on our site, at least not in the foreseeable
future.

------
zephjc
layout looks wrong in safari: <http://i35.tinypic.com/2e4bvwx.png> (everything
below the screenshot looks ok)

~~~
zaph0d
Works ok here. Can you tell me what your screen resolution is? Thanks!

~~~
zephjc
1920x1200 (Safari 5 on OS X) My font settings are Helvetica 12 for the
Standard Font, and Monaco 10 for the fixed width.

~~~
zaph0d
We can reproduce the issue. It doesn't happen with the default font settings.
We are trying to fix the issue.

------
nuggien
which parts of the site are python and which are clojure?

~~~
zaph0d
The frontend is in Python. It talks to the Clojure backend via a REST api.

All data heavy lifting is done in the Clojure side.

------
aj
I like this site. Very well designed and superfast

------
signa11
looks weird on chromium with the 'what is paisa' being slightly occluded by
'charts'...

edit: looks ok on firefox.

